# A question on adding and subtracting yardage.. newbie here.



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll preface my comments by stating I'm a compound shooter. Physics doesn't care whether you are shooting a recurve or compound bow so the principals of determining how much "cut" to take away from the known yardage to compensate for a slope (does not matter whether shooting up hill or down hill - in all slope shots you subtract yardage) remain the same. How much to cut is based on the angle of the slope, and the distance to the target. The distance to be determined is frequently called the ballistic distance, not the flight distance. Here's an illustration:















In the up hill shot, the flight distance is 20 yards, but gravity only acts on the arrow relative to how far it travels parallel to the ground, which is 10 yards. That would be the distance you'd need to actually use for your sight mark. Same adjustment for the down hill shot. Gravity does not "help" the arrow going down hill (great bar bet question though). 

The illustrations show a severe angle. Most slope shots in field courses I have shot, have angles far less than 45 degrees, so your cut may only be a few yards. I use a software program to produce a "Cut Sheet" look up table where I can make an accurate cut based on a known distance. However the velocity difference between a compound bow and a recurve means that a slight cut for me, might be a much larger sight mark difference for you. 

Here is a link to a well written, and very detailed explanation of how to calculate the sides of a triangle using some basic trigonometry. Remember, you are just figuring out the sides of a right triangle based on what you know: The Hypotenuse (distance from the stake to the target) and the angle (a mechanical clinometer can provide this, small and easy to carry in your quiver). The angle opposite the hypotenuse will always be 90 degrees. Don't let the math scare you off. All you need is a calculator with cosine functions (if your computer is running Windows 7 you have one built in). With an understanding of why the arrow lands where it does will separate you from the herd of archers who blindly rely on a rangefinder. 

http://www.kingsmountainarchers.org/tips/angle-shots.html 

One more nugget of wisdom. A a field archery novice myself, I have found that even though I get the cut right, I still have misses that seem to be cut errors. The problem is not the cut. It is shooting on a slope. Consistent form on uneven ground requires practice. Plenty of advise and guidance to be found in the Field Archery and Coaching Forums here on AT. Don't get too wrapped up in it though. Have fun on your first field course - that's really the important part.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Go shoot....your new and have way more to worry about then how much yardage to cut. Most courses have very little cuts on avg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

knotdodger said:


> I have never shot a field course yet, I am going to tomorrow.
> I shoot a recurve , sights , stab, clicker the whole deal,
> Without buying electronics, is there some kind of paper scale that
> will tell me apprx,, how much yardage to take off the shot for
> ...


Saw your post in the FITA forum as well. If you are shooting a FITA Field, no electronics are allowed and only your written sight marks are allowed to be carried. Quite different than NFAA where range finders and other electronic gadgets may be used.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Go shoot....your new and have way more to worry about then how much yardage to cut. Most courses have very little cuts on avg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said, Hornet!
Too many people today are spending more time with the electronic aids and so very little time SHOOTING and LEARNING about how to shoot field courses. They are actually depending upon the electronics to do the work for them and when they miss...they'll blame the computer program for the "bad site tape"...and seldom look at themselves.
A while back, a shooter said, "Well, we NEED the electronics so we can catch up to the experienced shooters." Say what?

The cut chart won't help one bit if the shooter doesn't know how to handle the uphill or downhill stances and body positioning...then toss in toes up or toes down the slope along with the slope itself...and you enter a completely different ball game! Kiss the cut chart good-bye...it doesn't help with...the lefts and rights from that scenario...especially if the SHOOTER hasn't "ProActively" prepared for it.

Google "ProActive Archery"...you'll find it quickly.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I did shoot and I may be hooked now... It was basically flat. Some very slight downhill.
But I had a blast. Never really shot any hilly terrain is all. Some barebow guys said to add uphill if your shooting barebow.

I just shot, next time I will take my bino's though. Thought I did o.k. score wise. But like you said, Shoot and have fun.
And that's exactly what I did. I just dig looking at all the field pics posted online, super steep shots. Along ocean's , on cliff's. Wow.
I shot the course at the club I am a member off. Can go there anytime I please. For years, and Sunday was the first time I shot it...

Could never tear myself away from outdoor FITA area.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Cutting yardage for up/down hill shots is highly overrated. You almost never have to cut as much as you'd think. Our local course has an 80 yard shot that looks like it's a long ways downhill. Using my leopold rangefinder, it's actually 12% downhill and the rangefinder says to use a .7 cut. That's 21". I just can't hold that well.

Shoot a round on a hilly course with someone that has a good angle rangefinder. You'll find yourself surprised I bet at just how little cut is called for. 

Normally I don't shoot well enough to have it make a difference if it calls for a .3 to .5 yard cut (9" to 18"). It can mean a difference between a 5 and an X I guess.

Interesting, eh?

I would love to shoot one of those courses I see over in Europe where they do have some extreme angle shots.


----------

